

Has anyone else coded up some hot forums? - sil3ntmac

I looked for a lightweight, easily stylable solution for a while, but I couldn't find any. I'm halfway through a PHP hack (you can register, login, and post threads and replies, just need a profile viewer/editor and a bunch of testing and it should be finished). I don't care much for a PM system when there's an email address/aim/msn/other contact info in the user's profile. It wasn't as hard as I thought it was, but does anyone know an easier method?
======
pg
You can get the source of this one at <http://arclanguage.org>

------
cjc
A friend and I have started working on a solution that allows customizable,
simple, hosted (or embeddable) forums. Consider Tumblr's approach to blogging
as applied to forums for the general feel.

Do you think there is a market for this? If so, what features would you like
to see?

~~~
sil3ntmac
I definitely think so. This isn't the first time I've wanted to embed simple
forums that easily integrate into a login system I already have in place in
the site. I don't want to have to hack up phpBB or anything like that - phpBB
is a bit bloated anyways imho. Usually I just want them to provide community
support in small projects I work on that already have login systems.

My only suggestion is to make them easy to integrate into a premade login
system, and not overly bloated.

------
SwellJoe
Vanilla and BBPress are both dead simple PHP forums, if PHP floats your boat
(or "simple to deploy" is more important than any other factor). BBPress is by
the WordPress folks, and looks like a solid effort.

